# sypiący system po aktualizacji

## radek-s

Witam,

po aktualizacji rozsypał mi sie system, m.in nie znajduje nowych napędów, sieci bezprzewodowych, a przy kolejnym updacie wywala błędy przy instalacji nowych pakietów.

każdy pakiet sypie podobnym błędem, np:

 *Quote:*   

> install: błędny użytkownik `root'

 

 *Quote:*   

> install: invalid user `hsqldb'

  itp itd

co może powodować ten błąd?

prawde powiedziawszy nie wiem co wkleić, bo błąd dotyczy wielu pakietów:

```
 * 

 * The following 17 packages have failed to build or install:

 * 

 *  (dev-db/hsqldb-1.8.1.2-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/hsqldb-1.8.1.2-r1/temp/build.log'

 *  (dev-java/saxon-8.4b-r3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 *  (dev-java/jaxme-0.5.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 *  (dev-java/jdom-jaxen-1.0-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 *  (dev-java/jsr173-1.0-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 *  (app-office/libreoffice-3.4.2.3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 *  (dev-java/dom4j-1.6.1-r3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 *  (dev-java/jdom-1.0-r4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 *  (dev-java/jaxen-1.1.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 *  (sys-auth/polkit-0.102::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/sys-auth/polkit-0.102/temp/build.log'

 *  (dev-db/mysql-5.1.58-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-5.1.58-r1/temp/build.log'

 *  (net-misc/openssh-5.8_p1-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 *  (app-portage/layman-2.0.0_rc2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 *  (dev-python/sip-4.12.4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 *  (net-p2p/transmission-2.33-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 *  (net-misc/wget-1.12-r3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 *  (virtual/mysql-5.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

```

----------

## sebas86

Pytanie jak długo nie robiłeś aktualizacji. Jakiś czas temu zmienił się baselayout, wyleciał hal i kilka innych kluczowych elementów uległo zmianie/zastąpieniu. Wszystkie pliki konfiguracyjne masz zaktualizowane (etc-update)?

----------

## SlashBeast

Dajesz jakies wyrywkowe nic nie znaczace bledy.

Pokaz ostatnie 100 linijek z jakiegos build.log'a pakietu, ktory sie wywala.

----------

## Jacekalex

Nie dotyczy wielu, tylko 2 pakietów, reszta to zależności.

```
 *  (sys-auth/polkit-0.102::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/sys-auth/polkit-0.102/temp/build.log'

 *  (dev-db/mysql-5.1.58-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-5.1.58-r1/temp/build.log' 
```

Na testowych wersjach coś takiego się czesto zdarza, na stabilnych znacznie rzadziej, ale również.

Zainstaluj inne wersje (stabilne) dev-db/mysql i sys-auth/polkit i - i na wszelki wypadek zaznacz w keywords, żeby brał je ze stabilnych wersji, albo ręcznie maskuj wersje, które się sypią.

Co do dev-db/hsqldb - to prawdopodobnie poległ z powodu zależności.

Ale od tego masz build.log, żeby to wiedzieć.

W pozostałych dwóch też build.log jest po to, żeby głupich pytań nie zadawać.

Ja mam takie wersje, i dzialają:

```
 qlist -ICvU  sys-auth/polkit dev-db/mysql dev-db/mariadb virtual/mysql 

dev-db/mariadb-5.1.55 (berkdb big-tables community perl selinux ssl)

dev-db/mysql-init-scripts-1.2

dev-db/mysqltuner-1.1.1

sys-auth/polkit-0.101-r1 (gtk introspection nls pam)

sys-auth/polkit-kde-agent-0.99.0

sys-auth/polkit-qt-0.99.0

virtual/mysql-5.1
```

A wszystko na hardened:

```
gcc version 4.4.5 (Gentoo Hardened 4.4.5 p1.2, pie-0.4.5) 
```

To by było na tyle

 :Cool: 

----------

